# Screw pattern



## Jbrad4d_iv (Oct 25, 2007)

What is the screw pattern for 5/8" type "X" drywall for the ceiling and for the walls? Thank you for your help and time!


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

6 + 12's


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

What? How about 3 and 2 in the field


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Check your local code. For LA it is LMC 91-25 table G-1, I think.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I do 5 across two on the edges and three in the field:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Frankawitz said:


> I do 5 across two on the edges and three in the field:thumbsup:


I always put 2_ pairs_ in the field (6 across).


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Aren't pairs usually done with nails?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

kgphoto said:


> Aren't pairs usually done with nails?


Don't know why it's not just as good with one as the other.
When I did commercial, as a pup, that's what we did in schools.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

12 on the edges, 12 in the field with 1-5/8".


----------



## sidejobs (Mar 24, 2006)

Ceiling is five in the field walls are four in the field.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

neolitic said:


> Don't know why it's not just as good with one as the other.
> When I did commercial, as a pup, that's what we did in schools.


Not saying it wouldn't "work," just that it may be overkill with little benefit. When you double nail you are allowed to increase spacing. Presumably this is due to the increased holding power of the pair. 

When you use screws you can use the double nail spacing with single screws, also presumably due to their individual increased holding power over nails.

I wonder what the advantage verses the cost of using pairs of screws is?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

kgphoto said:


> Not saying it wouldn't "work," just that it may be overkill with little benefit. When you double nail you are allowed to increase spacing. Presumably this is due to the increased holding power of the pair.
> When you use screws you can use the double nail spacing with single screws, also presumably due to their individual increased holding power over nails.
> I wonder what the advantage verses the cost of using pairs of screws is?


Maybe just habit.
I know it's harder to pull off when doing demo,
so I figure it holds better, 
and is insurance against the occasional "over-drive".
Since "sidejobs" jogged my rusty brain,
we did 3 pairs in ceilings as well.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Whenever there is a nail./screw pop, I always put a pair of screws around the offending screw before I "adjust it".


----------

